# Favorite M&P base



## soapandbeauty (Jun 22, 2009)

Sorry if this has been brought up before. But what is everyone's favorite M&P base?

Right now all I've used is Life of the Party's Goat's Milk base, and while it's good way to start, I'm not sure if I'll use it again.


----------



## soapbuddy (Jun 22, 2009)

I love BrambleBerry MP base. Life of the party is way too drying for me. I don't think that is a good base. You can find better ones online with better ingredients.


----------



## llineb (Jun 23, 2009)

for my soap molds and soap i want to appear as lye soap i use the westeria lane's "extra hard like milled soap."  when i want more of a glycerin base i use the wsp "honey soap."  it smells sooooo good!
lara


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 23, 2009)

For a good, standard  inexpensive base try columbusfoods.com

For a luxury base I like SFIC's shea butter base which you can get al lots of diff suppliers. They also have a nice Goat's Milk base and several others. They even have an oatmeal base if you want something a bit scrubby.


----------



## soapandbeauty (Jun 23, 2009)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> I love BrambleBerry MP base. Life of the party is way too drying for me. I don't think that is a good base. You can find better ones online with better ingredients.



Well I was just curious what everyone likes, I'm not trying to bash a certin base.


----------



## candice19 (Jun 23, 2009)

I love SFIC bases.  Even though Brambleberry's bases are made BY SFIC, there is a difference in the 2 products.


----------



## soapbuddy (Jun 23, 2009)

candice19 said:
			
		

> I love SFIC bases.  Even though Brambleberry's bases are made BY SFIC, there is a difference in the 2 products.



I didn't know that. What is the difference?


----------



## candice19 (Jun 23, 2009)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> candice19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The ingredients are a bit different in usage quantities.  I clarified with an employee once because I was like... someone at BB said it was an SFIC base, but the ingredients are different.  She fessed up (or slipped up maybe lol) and said that SFIC manufactures their bases.


----------



## soapbuddy (Jun 23, 2009)

candice19 said:
			
		

> soapbuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So would you say BB are better or not better?


----------



## candice19 (Jun 23, 2009)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> candice19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Personally, I prefer SFIC (not BB).  I find it to be harder, and moisturizes better.  More expensive, but I use it in my MP soaps.


----------



## soapbuddy (Jun 23, 2009)

candice19 said:
			
		

> soapbuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! I normally got it from them because they are fairly close to me.


----------



## cindymeredith (Jun 23, 2009)

My favorite is the creamy goats milk base from wholesalesuppliesplus.com!


----------



## KSL (Jun 24, 2009)

I've only tried Stephenson's.
Canwax & NDA both sell stephenson's - and they are both within driving distance from me so I stick to those.  I can't even imagine what it would cost to have any other type shipped to me.  Most of them are all in the US too - so just out of the question.


----------



## DeeDee (Jun 24, 2009)

I've bought GM soap base from Natures Garden and LOVE it! Except it has some ingredients that some people don't like.

I've bought Shea soap base and some SFIC clear (really like that, nice and clear) from from Southern Soapers, the shea has wonderful moisturizing properties   and its nice, but I just don't like how much it sweats.

Also bought crystal clear from  wholesalesuppliesplus and really like that.

I also have an order coming in from Peak Candle for some low sweat clear and low sweat white. Can't wait for that to arrive so I can try that!


----------



## soapandbeauty (Jun 25, 2009)

Well hopefully soon, I'll be ordering better bases. Thanks everyone!


----------



## twilightluver (Jul 1, 2009)

I order mine from Wholesalesuppliesplus...
She has free shipping going on right now for ALL Fo's..Pretty good..
The  Goat Milk Base I got was AWESOME,creamy,and a wonderful scent to it..
My customers LOVE it..


----------



## Celena (Jul 11, 2009)

I use Wisteria lane's Castile MP base, but I just got some of there Honey and love it.  It lathers so thick yet rinse away and I swear I have not had to use lotion as much and I live in AZ so that is big deal to me.


----------



## sandyvern (Jul 23, 2009)

soapandbeauty said:
			
		

> Well hopefully soon, I'll be ordering better bases. Thanks everyone!



Life of the Party GM base was the first melt & pour base I ever used...and I think I had fun with it....cause I went on to learn how to do CP soap as well.  But I had bought 2 of the kits from BrambleBerry and forgot that I had them actually...and just used them today!!  Oh my goodness...they were so nice to work with!!  Granted those are the only 2 bases I have used...but now I look forward to checking out some of these others that people have suggested!

 Sandy


----------

